# Breeding heifers



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

I have some 15 month old angus heifers I was thinking about having them artificially inseminated. From what I have read this is the earliest you would want to do it. I also read that they should be breed prior to the mature cows in the herd. My question is this to soon should I wait?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

All my first calf heifers are bred at 15 months, so they calve at 2 years of age. They also need to be about 70% of their mature weight at breeding, so they don't lose condition too fast.


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

Thank you, Stack.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Same here. Born in March, bred the following June.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Same as Stack, as long as they are in good condition at breeding time also (14 to 16 months at breeding time, 23 -25 months at calving time). Note: in my area, heifers tend to calf about a week earlier than the mature cows. Larry


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

Thank you for replying. Always appreciate the knowledge on here.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wait until they are 18 months and 80% of their expected maturity weight.

Most people I know turn them in with a bull at 15 months.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I was kinda like Tim and my heifer groups ranged in age from 16 months youngest and 18 months oldest. Just worked for me, but cannot say it was for sure better.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Heifers do take longer to breed back than cows. The say around here to calf them 2-4 weeks before main herd. Also feed them seperate over winter than main herd. Now Dad's line of thinking was to breed to calf at two years. Dont feed them seperate from main herd and have them calf at same time. If they couldnt get bred back to calf at same time next year he didn't want them.


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

We are thinning our herd now. The oldest cows are being culled. We have recently added a couple creep feeders. Where the entrance is adjustable. So there won't be a problem feeding them separate. Thinking of supplementing their feed with some silage from the neighbors dairy this winter.
We will probably have them bred at the same time as the rest.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My last due heifer calved this morning (spring calf #47). She was bred at 18 months. She was bred to a calf ease brangus bull and had the calf on her own.

Some times I just look at a heifer and decide she does not look mature enough to breed and I hold them back. Some develop sooner and go with the bull sooner. I guess I am saying it depends on the heifer.

Some times a young heifer gets pulled down pretty quick by the calf. She is still a growing lady and it can be tough to keep her growing and in good flesh while raising a calf.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

The calf looks fine, no need to dig that hole in front of it any deeper, I think it will live another couple of days!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

